# Gerard Piqué



## Fabry_cekko (4 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi ma quanto è scarso?? uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati
ha soltanto una buona tecnica, ma al Barcellona tutti ce l'hanno...possibile che ogni volta che guardo il Barca viene sempre saltato?? tante volte Puyol gli salva il cu.o


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2013)

Sopravalutatisssimo... sono anni che qui dentro lo diciamo... "eheheh ma gioca piquet"


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Buon difensore, sicuramente il Barca lo fa rendere oltre valore.


----------



## iceman. (4 Aprile 2013)

E' come chiellini/bonucci nella juve; tutti ad esaltarlo ma preso singolarmente non e' niente di speciale.


----------



## Snake (4 Aprile 2013)

scarso no, sopravvalutato si, comunque il suo rendimento è calato a picco da quando si bomba Shakira


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2013)

Io, nel dubbio, in mezzo alla difesa del Milan ce lo ficcherei


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2013)

Insieme a John Terry il centrale più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Poca roba e veramente Sopravvalutato a dir poco, devono prendere Hummels e spedirlo in panchina altroche affiancarlo a lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

oggi fa tripletta


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Aprile 2013)

Ottimo colpitore di testa, ma è molto lento.


----------

